# EV Supercars



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's an interesting article. Notice the talk of electric motor torque. And the advantage of not shifting. And I wonder why he doesn't name the electric motorcycle which won the overall class at Pikes? Hint: It was Lightning 



> *Are EV supercars destined to surpass gas-burners?*
> 
> By John Rettie | Popular Mechanics
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I read that article on Yahoo news. Like most of these kinds of reports the author probably knows little to nothing about the subject and simply relies on information gleaned from other reports or articles. The thing that gets me is the negative comments from the readers. It is like people go out of their way to be obstinate. At least there are more articles about electrics showing up.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the article Major.

Tesla, with current tech, could create a super car model..imagine a model-s with a couple more motor/inverters to the rear & frunk area and replacing the current cells with higher c-rated models....

1248hp 1329tq and AWD with three motors (with current 9.73:1 ratio) that would mean 12,931ftlbs of wheel torque @ 0rpm

Bugatti Veyron has 922ftlbs @ 3300rpm a 3.18 first gear and a 3.64 final drive for total of 11.6 * 922 = 10,695 of wheel torque @ 3300rpm

http://www.supercars.net/cars/3190.html


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bowser330 said:


> Thanks for the article Major.
> 
> Tesla, with current tech, could create a super car model..imagine a model-s with a couple more motor/inverters to the rear & frunk area and replacing the current cells with higher c-rated models....
> 
> ...


 Tesla's already have "supercar" performance in terms of accelleration ( <3sec to 60, ) etc . but their problem is top speed ( if you consider that a "supercar" requirement) ....which falls way short of the 200+ mph of most supercars.
They would need to re-engineer their drive train for either a much higher ratio, or multiple gear ratios. to retain the accelleration, be strong enough for that torque, and achieve that top end speed. 
Then you have to consider handling characteristics of a car with those motors and weight of battery.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I recall the roadster was supposed to come with a two speed tranny but they opted for the single ratio because they couldn't find a tranny to tolerate the torque, but it also made for a more simple and reliable drivetrain.

I can't think it would be too hard to integrate a performance oriented transmission, like a lenco type two speed solution, to give it the top speed it would need to compete with Bugatti, Koenigsegg, SSC, etc.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought this video would fit nicely in this thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_cRqcbXAs4&list=PL239B84BD346EEEFA&index=1


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Brute Force said:


> I thought this video would fit nicely in this thread:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_cRqcbXAs4&list=PL239B84BD346EEEFA&index=1


This guy defiantly knows what he is talking about. What Drayson is doing is awsome 

How come there is no mention of Rimac in the news article?


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

Seems like most if not all of these cars are running AC motors but I can't seem to find any high volt/amp motors. Can AC motors be over powered like a DC can for short burst or most of them one off motors not avaible to joe public?


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

They must not even know about Rimac.....


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> Here's an interesting article. Notice the talk of electric motor torque. And the advantage of not shifting. And I wonder why he doesn't name the electric motorcycle which won the overall class at Pikes? Hint: It was Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> > ...In fact, there is already an electric supercar on the market: the Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Electric Drive. It is based on the regular SLS AMG, with the gasoline engine replaced by four electric motors that produce 730 hp. Its performance is almost the same as that of the regular SLS AMG. Imagine if this car had been designed from the ground up as an all-electric supercar rather than being a conversion. Those who've driven the SLS AMG Electric Drive marvel at the way it handles, a result of precise control of the motors at each wheel. And the range, about 150 miles, is at least functional...





Tomdb said:


> ...How come there is no mention of Rimac in the news article?





Arlo said:


> They must not even know about Rimac.....


I noticed that too. In fact, I've noticed that in media coverage, there tends to be a narrow focus on a couple known applications or sources, and other relative players are often excluded. I don't remember ever seeing the SLS and Concept_One mentioned in the same breath. (For an interesting tidbit on that subject: Google (images) and compare the drivetrains of the two...)

Here's a feature CNN just did on Rimac. 

The one pet peeve I have with all these really exclusive, exotic, cars is they can all make claims that often can't be directly verified, because the media sources can't easily arrange to have a Concept_One, an SLS ED, a Veyron SS, a 918, a P1, etc, all go head-to-head, in the same conditions, with the same test equipment, on the same day. For some of them, they might never have the opportunity to even verify the published specs, individually.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

You have a good point major. All I have to go off of is video which it "LOOKS fast" But not even much of that.


----------



## leong (Aug 22, 2012)

Tomdb said:


> This guy defiantly knows what he is talking about. What Drayson is doing is awsome
> 
> How come there is no mention of Rimac in the news article?


Rimac uses rebadged remy. Imho using more than one motor in the race is kinda cheating. Or at least be divided in different categories.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

They use two distinctly different motors, mabe they use a remy stator and rotor, but that dont make it an rebadge. Using multiple motors isnt cheating, if u want to compare cars they should compare power classes, battery withdraw power that is. 

Just like formula student, max of 85 kw battery withdraw, and no limits how you get thar energy on the road.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

leong said:


> Imho using more than one motor in the race is kinda cheating.


I can't really agree with that. One of the big advantages of electric motors is that you can precisely control multiple motors. Saying that this is cheating is like saying that having full torque at 0 rpm is cheating. As far as I'm concerned, it's not a supercar until you have four wheel torque vectoring


----------



## leong (Aug 22, 2012)

Hollie Maea said:


> I can't really agree with that. One of the big advantages of electric motors is that you can precisely control multiple motors. Saying that this is cheating is like saying that having full torque at 0 rpm is cheating. As far as I'm concerned, it's not a supercar until you have four wheel torque vectoring


well... that's just my 'opinion'... Rimac is a nicely made car... for supercars it is perfectly ok to pack 4 motors. for racing it is a bit different topic. putting 4 motors in a race defeats the purpose of encouraging innovations to increase the power density of the drivetrain (similar to the displacement of the engine).

btw, here you can buy the motors very similar to the ones in the Remac car. scroll to the bottom of the page: http://www.evdrive.com/products/evd-motor-controller/


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

Oh cool only 44k? I'll take two. lol


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

It won't be fuel economy that kills the ICE cars. It will be function.

After 30 days of driving a 149HP electric Volt, I know this is how a motor vehicle should drive. Instant power everywhere.

People will switch to EV's when they realize the limits of ICE engines.

I'm not a tree hugger. I do not care how much it costs to drive. I bought the Volt for my daughter due to it's safety features and price after rebates.

Give me a 200 kw, 2400lb, 2 seat EV that handles, at a reasonable price, and I'm there.


----------



## leong (Aug 22, 2012)

McRat said:


> It won't be fuel economy that kills the ICE cars. It will be function.
> 
> After 30 days of driving a 149HP electric Volt, I know this is how a motor vehicle should drive. Instant power everywhere.
> 
> ...


do you know someone that can "design" a light chassis and some decent body? I can trade a 200kw system including battery for that.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

McRat said:


> After 30 days of driving a 149HP electric Volt, I know this is how a motor vehicle should drive. Instant power everywhere.
> ..........
> I bought the Volt for my daughter ..........


So what has she been driving 



McRat said:


> Give me a 200 kw, 2400lb, 2 seat EV that handles, at a reasonable price, and I'm there.


It shouldn't be too long before one of the OEMs figure out that would be a money maker product to offer. Maybe in two years


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

major said:


> So what has she been driving
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be too long before one of the OEMs figure out that would be a money maker product to offer. Maybe in two years


She's on a Learner's Permit. I will cry when I have to turn over the keys. 

It's supposed to just sit here, waiting for her, but both her mom and I drive it whenever we can. I normally drive a mid-12 second 4x4 pickup, and she drives a 12 second flat CTS-V. But we both like the Volt. We are both experienced racecar drivers.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> After 30 days of driving a 149HP electric Volt, I know this is how a motor vehicle should drive. Instant power everywhere.


Did you see this ..Volt, 5.5 sec to 60 mph !...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA4fLSuvkk8


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Drayson car hits 219 mph


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I like that it was from a standing start.

Sound is awesome.


----------

